# EGG SHARING WITH HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE



## becs0112 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone, My gf and I have been consulting with the Londons womens clinic in darlington to egg share. She has just been declined for the program so im hoping I can egg share. However a family history of high blood pressure and preaclampsia is making me wonder if I would be accepted?.. has anyone been through a similiar thing?... 

Thanks

Becs


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Becs,

We haven't done egg sharing, but I didn't want to read and run. When looking into egg sharing I haven't come across blood pressure being mentioned.

Best of luck!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello! We are egg sharing at The Lister. I am actually going in again tomorrow to have my blood pressure rechecked and it was fairly high last time - however I was still accepted. Hopefully high blood pressure won't go against you. Xx


----------



## becs0112 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Girlys, and fingers crossed for you both Dingle. I thought id ask about it before I go forward to do it as we're both abit gutted that she couldnt egg share and didnt really want the same disappointment again. We have a meeting with them next week to talk through the options and for some reason they have told lins to keep taking the pill incase we decide on IVF, so we shall see what happens really


----------

